# Reef inserts for Cichlid tank



## pitmanr2003 (Sep 7, 2012)

I see these cool looking artificial reef inserts, but does anyone make inserts like this that look more like the rocky surroundings that african cichlids would see in the wild


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you mean 3D backgrounds or an item that would sit on the sand?

I think the answer is yes...many of the 3D background people also make artificial rocks. Back to Nature is the original and many think the most realistic. Also expensive.

When it comes to the rocks, since weight is not an issue, I don't see the advantage of buying the artificial ones. I do use 3D backgrounds.


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Sep 7, 2012)

yes is was talking about artificial rock insert. It would be easier than stacking plus less weight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The weight is not a concern. The ease of stacking is offset by the expense. If you Google 3D aquarium backgrounds you will find a fair number of vendors including Back to Nature (Denmark) and Pangea (Denmark). Some newer US organizations have started producing these...not sure if any/all of them have the rock modules.

You can also see reviews on the Pangea product in the Product Reviews section of CF.


----------

